# Posh Puppy - Dot's new look



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry about the delay - pancakes and everything!

Photo overload on the way.
She looks much more poodlie - less cobby cocker 
She was very good, apparently...

Her face looks better with some definition and she must be more comfy with all the hair under her ears trimmed back and thinned a bit on the leathers. I took Renee's advice and asked them to trim and round the bottoms.
She feels lovely, it will grow quickly


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And a few more...

Dot is exhausted and fast asleep now. I've promised her a walk in the muddy forrest tomorrow to make up for the trauma of loosing half her body weight in a couple of hours


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Dot looks gorgeous!!

Tilly is horribly matted up today after a couple of really muddy walks with her dog walker - I will be giving her a haircut at the weekend, although I don't think I will do as good a job as dot's groomer! Beautiful


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless, she looks cute and velvety, it is so tiring for them, when you think how they lay around and rest quite a lot usually (even if it doesn't always feel like it!) being groomed is quite a while of being stood up for them, and of course a different environment would be stressful even when they seem outwardly fine.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks lovely. Similar to my Max I think.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks adorable She can see now! They did a great job she looks more like a puppy now Bet she smells pretty and is super soft!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks adorable. They both do. I love her face. Looks really good. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the poodle look.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She looks gorgeous & all grown up, she reminds me of Ralph, all lovely and black x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Bless, she looks cute and velvety, it is so tiring for them, when you think how they lay around and rest quite a lot usually (even if it doesn't always feel like it!) being groomed is quite a while of being stood up for them, and of course a different environment would be stressful even when they seem outwardly fine.


It definitely is tiring for them. The groomer does swop them on and off the table, so they do get a break and she also takes them out into the back yard so they have a chance for a wee. I think she is sympathetic and kind - but even so it is a long time.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She looks lovely!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful velvet girl


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It is much more than ok, she is lovely, they are both lovely. No hairless horrors for you!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She looks lovely like crushed velvet! Love seeing her body shape!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

They both look gorgeous.
And they have kept her ears long


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree! They are both little black beauties  that body shot really shows her lovely shape.....and aw those silky ears


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Peanut said:


> They both look gorgeous.
> And they have kept her ears long


Short of surgery they had to keep her ears long - they are very, very long - the groomer trimmed them right up to the leathers, rounded round the bottom edge and left some length on them - this makes her look much more girlie and less of a hairy tom boy pup


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Short of surgery they had to keep her ears long - they are very, very long - the groomer trimmed them right up to the leathers, rounded round the bottom edge and left some length on them - this makes her look much more girlie and less of a hairy tom boy pup


Wow that is the actual length of her ears. They are long. Willow's look long but it's all hair. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

The softness!

A great cut for Dot


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Grove said:


> The softness!
> 
> A great cut for Dot


Thank you - Dot is a whloe lot less soft now. I took her up to the woods yesterday and she rolled around and slithered on her back through every pile of slightly smelly leaves that she could find. She now looks, feels and smells a whole lot less like she has just had a pamper session


----------

